# Aquaponic hops



## pirateagenda (13/6/17)

I'm planning on doing a bit of a hop yard down on the family farm, have some rhizomes lined up, but no time to prep the soil for this year's crop so I'm planning on chucking some in an aquaponic setup to hopefully grow and be able to split next year into the soil. 

I think I saw someone on here do it and it went nuts, anyway wondering how much grow bed space i'll need for each rhizome. hoping it's less than what i'd require in soil so i can fit 6-8 in a 3.6m long bed.

thoughts?


----------



## AJS2154 (13/6/17)

Mate, might be best you inform the local plod right now that you intend to plant a bright green plant, in hydroponic growth medium in a rural area. Reassure them it is not another well known, frequently misunderstood plant, that sells well on the open market.

Just have an image of your poor old mum / dad opening the door at 4am to the riot squad and barking dogs in tow. May cause some tension in the family.

Nothing sensible to add beyond that.

See you, Anthony


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/17)

I'm one of those Aquaponic enthusiasts. I really don't think you need to worry about being raided by misunderstanding.
I think those (squads) have good enough Intel and surveillance to learn your not a worthy target.

pirateagenda: Is this a running system or start up new? That's a big grow bed. I use IBC tanks cut down for grow beds.
As for root growth (crown) it gets bigger each year. Mine is second season, that's 18 months from cutting?
The crown now is bulging a mound in the gravel so I will pull that monster out this winter and just start another cutting or just leave a bit of the rhizome in there etc. Because it grows gangbusters. The growth space you really need to consider is the above ground growth.

Before and After pics. From cutting to the monster Kraken! I got over 6kg wet off that bunch.


----------



## pirateagenda (13/6/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'm one of those Aquaponic enthusiasts. I really don't think you need to worry about being raided by misunderstanding.
> I think those (squads) have good enough Intel and surveillance to learn your not a worthy target.
> 
> pirateagenda: Is this a running system or start up new? That's a big grow bed. I use IBC tanks cut down for grow beds.
> ...



Ahhh Dan, yes it was yours I saw that have inspired me! if i could get 6kg, and some rhizomes of each variety 2nd year i'll be stoked.

It's going to be a new setup, in the process of sorting it out at the moment. 

i was going to half dig a pond into the ground and then put a retaining wall around it with pond liner to have 2m3 of water, but have downsized my plans to get it up and running faster - going to use a full ibc cut into 2 halves to make the growbeds lower with a now 3.4 x 1 x 0.3 growbed draining into it. I'd like to use it for some veges as well, but the hop bines are primary motivation for building the system. 

Few questions for ya if you don't mind:
- what's an easy edible fish that I can keep year round to get started.
- do you drain and flood or run constant flood? constant flood certainly looks easier on the plumbing side of things and i've read that bell syphons are a pain.
- do you think the growbed size above would be big enough for 4 hop bines (i have plenty of area to spread strings out from that point)
- would that sized bed also be able to cope with some veges as well as the hops?
- have you tried running nft or constant flooded pipes above your growbed before draining into it for a bit more bang for your buck?

Cheers!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/17)

-Fish: Location is very relative. Melbourne weather has extreme variables so Silver Perch and Tandanus Catfish.
No heating required. They are the most variable temperature tolerant and local natives, and good eating!.
My annual temp ranges between min 7c to max 32c.
Grounded (below ground level) water is good for cooling in summer, shade on the grow beds and tanks/water in summer. That the hops are ideal for shading in summer.

-I flood and drain. Constant flood works too but consider its aeration and oxygenation to the roots that is the superior for growth. Auto syphons (bell syphons) work the best for results as it lets air to the roots. For them to work well and reliable is determined by having an over powered pump. You get great results and usable bonus effects from having an oversized pump. Like the excess pressure released to spray over the surface of the tank aerates and oxygenates the water, and it sounds awesome the sound of constant running water, its a purity too. But close sized or undersized pumps will fail and frustrate etc. I think that's were most the complaints about auto syphons come from. Don't skimp on pumps and it works like clockwork for better more efficient results in the long term. 
I have seven auto syphons and rarely ever get a stuck syphon and its a simple fix when I do. 4+ years into it now it gets easier and easier.

If you want the Rhizome to grow bigger each year into monsters then give the roots 50cm square and 30mm deep. That grow bed of mine is 30mm deep gravel but as I said its growing into a mound now. It could house four but nothing else etc. The other 3/4 of my grow bed I do grow assortment of veggies, Kale, Strawberries, cherrie tomatoes, Pac Choi, broccoli, whatever. I don't think there is a limit on growth size really just above ground space constraints. I'm pretty sure I could grow four of those pictured hop examples out of one IBC growbed. But again the above ground growspace is the real issue. Mine was really compact and I'd like to have spread it out for more and I would have done even better, for just one hop.

Give some pics if you can. I'm happy to share tips or learn your different set up progress etc.
Think that one square meter grow bed space can spread over 4 square meters area and up to 2-3 meters high as well.


----------



## pirateagenda (13/6/17)

sweet - thanks, that all helps a lot!

Haven't actually started the build yet and just go told rhizomes are getting posted tomorrow so better get onto it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/17)

New system plant many, any seedlings, as many as you can and variety into the grow beds for starters. Now is winter so green leaf vegies ideal etc. Throw some worms into the grow beds too. Worms are a Very important component.
To start up don't worry about fish right now you need to cycle your system and let it balance out before adding fish. You can seed the chemistry in many ways without fish. Then when the cycling is complete consider a few Guinean pig fish like cheap Goldfish for the experiment and no loss factor etc.
Keep the Rhizomes packed and in a fridge if you can until planting.


----------



## AJS2154 (13/6/17)

My first response was in jest. This time I am impressed. Good stuff Dan, that is a wonderful system mate. Love the idea of an almost closed system.

Regards, Anthony


----------



## pirateagenda (13/6/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> New system plant many, any seedlings, as many as you can and variety into the grow beds for starters. Now is winter so green leaf vegies ideal etc. Throw some worms into the grow beds too. Worms are a Very important component.
> To start up don't worry about fish right now you need to cycle your system and let it balance out before adding fish. You can seed the chemistry in many ways without fish. Then when the cycling is complete consider a few Guinean pig fish like cheap Goldfish for the experiment and no loss factor etc.
> Keep the Rhizomes packed and in a fridge if you can until planting.



Thanks again. Sorry - more questions keep popping into my head!

Just regular compost worms? or do they need to be a special kind? 

Do you run aquarium aerating stones in yours or is the water splashing back from the pump overflow enough to oxygenate the water?

And do you change the nutrient leading up to the hops fruiting or they just happen like that?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/17)

AJS2154 said:


> My first response was in jest. This time I am impressed. Good stuff Dan, that is a wonderful system mate. Love the idea of an almost closed system.
> 
> Regards, Anthony


It is a closed loop system Anthony. I just top up with rain water and tiny amounts of Iron, Lime/Calcium.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/17)

pirateagenda said:


> Thanks again. Sorry - more questions keep popping into my head!
> 
> Just regular compost worms? or do they need to be a special kind? Compost worms, any earth worms really. It will happen naturally anyway somehow even if you don't add them. To kick it off faster then add some worms.
> 
> ...



Sorry if posts are confusing I'm trying to get the new system etc. I posted in blue heh...


----------



## Lionman (14/6/17)

That picture of the hop vine covered in cones is glorious to behold. I want that in my yard!


----------

